# Ad hoardings reveal India’s competitive streak (ChEcK this Out:Damn Funny)



## rakeshishere (May 4, 2007)

An email circulated between airline staff purports to show just how far India’s airlines are willing to go in the battle for passengers.

The email includes a photo of a Jet Airways advertising hoarding bearing the tagline “We’ve changed” in a bid to woo travelers aboard.

In an apparent game of one-upmanship, rivals Kingfisher erected a similar hoarding above the Jet Airways advert claiming “We made them change”.

Not to be outdone, both adverts are trumped with an announcement by carrier Go Air which claims: “We’ve not changed – we’re still the smartest way to fly.”

*img234.imageshack.us/img234/5497/yourfileco0.jpg

*SOURCE*


----------



## eggman (May 4, 2007)

wow..........nice
Which place is this btw??


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2007)

Air Deccan,IndiGo & SpiceJet are the best Airlines in India.

Jet Airways & Kingfisher are very expensive.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Ad hoardings reveal India’s competitive streak (ChEcK this Outamn Funny)*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> *Air Deccan*,IndiGo & SpiceJet are the best Airlines in India.
> 
> Jet Airways & Kingfisher are very expensive.


 





thats the MOST UNRELIABLE Airliner


----------



## Third Eye (May 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> thats the MOST UNRELIABLE Airliner



Its the cheapest and safest one


----------



## s18000rpm (May 4, 2007)

cheapest - yes

Safest - HELL NO!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2007)

cheapest?? huh?? no man.. surely not in all sectors!!!!!! i've seen indian being cheaper in a lot of routes.... and these airlines are not at all dependable!!! now a days even air sahara is worsening.. i guess they'll be back on track after they are renames jet lite...

air deccan has the worst comfort followed by spicejet.. hafnt tried go air.. so can't comment.. the best is kingfisher.. truely great... but then all the credit of making air travel cheaper goes to air deccan and capt. gopinath...


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 4, 2007)

The photo is really funny LOL


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

Air Deccan sux big time... jet and indian r the best...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 4, 2007)

The photo is really funny.
ROFL.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 5, 2007)

great pic


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 5, 2007)

LMAO gr8 pic


----------



## rakeshishere (May 5, 2007)

I know that the pic is really damn...funny ...But can some1 tell Which place is tht btw??


----------



## fun2sh (May 5, 2007)

yeah great thing i say. which place is that. Plz can some1 tel

yeah great thing i say. which place is that. Plz can some1 tel


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (May 5, 2007)

Yeah where is that place!!!

Damn funny pic.
        It shows that India main "Sab Sirf Taang hii khichte rahate hain!!!"


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2007)

indian ad gurus are talented and witty ....its similar to 1 of the coke ads ...

on a commercial building a hoarding was:

coca cola 2nd floor

some put below it:

pepsi everywhere


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2007)

This thing is opposite Cadbury house on Peddar Road.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 5, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> This thing is opposite Cadbury house on Peddar Road.


Phew...The reason i posted this here was to check the location @ where exactly the ad was placed..Keddar Road in Mumbai is also called _Dr C.D Deshmukh Marg?
_B/w is it the *Cadbury house* behind those ads?


----------



## escape7 (May 5, 2007)

I've flown in kingfisher, spice jet and jet. The kingfisher experience rocks! its heavy on the pockets but a good way to travel, and they've got great air hostesses


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2007)

Cadbury House is opposite.


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2007)

guys for some reason i think the go air hoarding is photo shopped ...


----------



## rakeshishere (May 5, 2007)

escape7 said:
			
		

> I've flown in kingfisher, spice jet and jet. The kingfisher experience rocks! its heavy on the pockets but a good way to travel, and they've got great air hostesses



Now thatz a gud flying experience..doesnt matter how Heavy its on ur pockets


----------

